# Am3+ chipsätze



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

*Am3+ chipsätze*

Hey,
könnte mir jemand die verschiedenen Unterschiede der Chipsätze zu erklären.
Da gibts ja den 990X und den FX und so und manche Mobos haben IGP?

MfG


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

AMD: Bulldozer-Chipsätze für AM3+-Mainboards vorgestellt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

990FX: 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, SLI, keine IGP
990X: 2x 8 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, SLI, keine IGP
970: 1x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, kein SLI, keine IGP

Die drei sind an die SB950 gekoppelt und bringen somit SATA 3 mit, und die Hersteller verbauen noch USB3 Zusatz-Chips.


890FX: 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, kein SLI, keine IGP
890GX: 2x 8 PCIEe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, kein SLI, HD4290 IGP
880G: 2x 8 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, kein SLI, HD4250 IGP
870: 1x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Crossfire, kein SLI, keine IGP

Die vier sind an die SB850 gekoppelt und bringen somit SATA 3 imt, und die Hersteller verbauen noch USB3 Zusatz-Chips.


760G: 1x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes, kein Crossfire, kein SLI, keine IGP

Der günstigste, weder SATA 3 noch USB3.


So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

Danke welcher chipsatz wäre für mich perfekt also ich benutze nur 1 Graka brauche sata 3 und USB 3 und mochte nen Bulldozer mit 8 Kernen drauf 
MfG


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

Ist dieses gut ? 
http://geizhals.at/a648210.html
MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

Der absolute P/L-Kracher ist das hier:

ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Das hier kannst du dir aber auch mal ansehen:

ASUS M5A87, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

Oder das ?
http://geizhals.at/a648218.html


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

Welches ist besser das von asrock oder das Gigabyte


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

Meiner Meinung nach das ASRock


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

Ist das asrock 15€ mehr wert?
MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

Es kostet nur 5€ mehr


----------



## Blacksonic37 (10. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kostet nur 5€ mehr



Versandkosten 9 € ich bin in Ö ^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

Ok, aber trotzdem würde ich eher zum ASRock greifen. Alleine schon die Spawa-Kühlung (ob die was bringt sei dahingestellt) wären mir die 10€ Wert


----------



## Blacksonic37 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Ok, aber trotzdem würde ich eher zum ASRock greifen. Alleine schon die Spawa-Kühlung (ob die was bringt sei dahingestellt) wären mir die 10€ Wert


 
Spawa Kühlung?
mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



Blacksonic37 schrieb:


> Spawa Kühlung?
> mfg




Spannungswandler 

Ich würde auch zum Asrock greifen! Achja die 9xx Chipsätze sind nur umgenannte 8xx Chipsätze 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Blacksonic37 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Spannungswandler
> 
> Ich würde auch zum Asrock greifen! Achja die 9xx Chipsätze sind nur umgenannte 8xx Chipsätze
> 
> ...



ok danke für die Antwort dann nehme ich das Asrock
mfg


----------



## Kel (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Achja die 9xx Chipsätze sind nur umgenannte 8xx Chipsätze


 Es hieß doch, dass sich alle Bulldozerfunktionen nur mit einem AM3+ Mainboard und einem 900-Chipsatz nutzen lassen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



Kel schrieb:


> Es hieß doch, dass sich alle Bulldozerfunktionen nur mit einem AM3+ Mainboard und einem 900-Chipsatz nutzen lassen?



Nur mit einem AM3b Brett aber das muss keine 9xx Chipsätze haben  Die sind ja gleich wie die 8xxer Chipsätze! Nur eben umgenannt


----------



## Kel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die sind ja gleich wie die 8xxer Chipsätze! Nur eben umgenannt


 Sind die wirklich komplett gleich? 1:1? Ohne Zusatzfunktion oder Verbesserung irgendwo?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



Kel schrieb:


> Sind die wirklich komplett gleich? 1:1? Ohne Zusatzfunktion oder Verbesserung irgendwo?



Bieten lediglich 2 USB 3.0 Ports mehr aber sonst ist da kein Unterschied!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

Und nur die 900er-Chipsätze haben SLI-Unterstützung. Aber für dich uninteressant


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Und nur die 900er-Chipsätze haben SLI-Unterstützung. Aber für dich uninteressant




Ja und das aber auch nicht mehr 

Wer also nicht unbedingt 4 USB 3.0 Ports und SLI auf nem AM3b Board braucht der kann ruhig zu einem 890er Chipsatz greifen


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

So siehts aus. Wer aber verzichtet schon gern auf solche Features, wenn das Board kaum mehr kostet. Ich für meinen Teil, würde auf die zwei zusätzlichen USB3.0 ports nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*



Cleriker schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Wer aber verzichtet schon gern auf solche Features, wenn das Board kaum mehr kostet. Ich für meinen Teil, würde auf die zwei zusätzlichen USB3.0 ports nicht verzichten wollen.



Ich schon  Habe eh nur einen USB 3.0 Stick und keine 4


----------



## sfc (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Am3+ chipsätze*

4 USB-Ports gibt es auch mit dem Asrock Deluxe 5 auf 890FX-Basis. Da ist halt ein 3,5 Zoll Kasten bei mit 2 USB3-Slots zum Einbau in die Front, der direkt am Board angeschlossen werden kann.


----------

